# Clomid whilst overweight



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

Hi

I'm going to see the specialist again on 21st March.  I have anovulatory PCOS.  Last time I saw him he said no amount of drugs would make me ovulate whilst I was so overweight and to go away and loose 5 stone at least !! I have managed to loose a stone since then, and am continuing in my weight loss quest.  

My question is this - I have read of other women - equally overweight - who have been given clomid and it has worked for them.  Should I push the specialist to at least let me try 

Any help would be greatfully appreciated.

Thanks
Tracy


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Tracy i can't really advise you as haveno experinance at all but I think its worth a try.


----------



## ladyroxton (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi Tracy,

I'd speak to your specialist if I were you as my friend was turned away for YEARS for being too overweight and being told that she wouldn't ovulate - she changed her doctor and was given Clomid straight away.  She tried one course which didn't work and they increased her dose and the next course she fell pregnant!

She's had another child since then too so if they monitor your response and adjust the doseage accordingly then I don't see why it can't work for you.

Btw, my friend was told to lose at least EIGHT stone and she was around 18 stone when she took Clomid if it's any help.

Good luck,

Luv,
Katrina.


----------



## visnjak (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi i saw my doctor this morning and although i am not overweight he did say many have problems getting pregnant because they are overweight, also not to drink or smoke when trying to get pregnant....

I'd say they do know what they are talking about and though some must get pregnant whilst on the larger side it helps to be trimmer....


----------



## ladyroxton (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi again,

I agree that being overweight doesn't always help, but everyone's different and I think that doctor's need to look at each person as an individual and not just lump them in an 'overweight' category and tell them to come back later when they've lost staggering amounts of weight which usually takes far longer than I think they realise! 

I was told to lose weight even though our fertility problem was male factor - I was ovulating fine and had no blocked tubes or anything but was told that treatment couldn't go ahead until I'd lost weight.

When I asked why I had to lose weight when all my results had come back fine, he couldn't really answer me - I eventually put it down to that particular hospital wanting good 'numbers' - this was backed up by another lady I met on here who'd had the same experience - whatever weight we'd lost, the goalposts were moved again - and we ended up paying for loads of consultations and blood tests without anything ever happening.

I went somewhere else where weight was never an issue and within a year, third time was lucky for DH and myself.

Apart from my friend, who I mentioned in my previous post, I also know another very overweight lady who conceived naturally as well, whereas a trim friend of mine had a little trouble - as I said, depends on the person.

Obviously, I didn't have PCOS which maybe the reason your consultant is adamant that you won't ovulate while also being overweight - it can't hurt to ask him to explain it to you a little further.  Maybe post something on the 'Clomid' board here (if you haven't already) and see if anyone else is in a similar situation to yourself and see what they're doing or being told.

While I do agree with visnjak that some doctor's do know what they're talking about, I've found from my own personal experiences that there's equally those out there that seem to use weight as an excuse - not saying that your consultant is one of those, but it's definitely something you hear alot of in the fertility world and yet many overweight ladies do manage to fall pregnant both with and without help so I'm a little sceptical.

I know what it's like to try and lose that amount of weight and think you're doing really well to have lost a stone already - keep going!!

Katrina.


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

Hi

Thanks for the replies.

katrina - Thanks for the story about your friend  it really helped.  Thanks also for your words of encouragement 

visnjak - thanks for your reply too - I agree it might be better to be slimmer when ttc, and in an ideal world I would be, but unfortunately I'm not.

The girls on the clomid thread have been fab and as a result I am going to try and push for Clomid on my appointment 

Thanks again for your help, any more replies will be gratefully received

tracy


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Tracy

I was perscribed clomid even though i am over weight my consultant always told me my weight was never an issue, but you always get someone who thinks that everything is down to weight when it aint

Love Martine xx


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

Thanks martine - have pm'd you hun


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi,

I noticed you have PCOS and wondered if you've been prescribed metformin at all? I was told the same as you - go away and come back when you're lighter - but I was given metformin which combined with a low-carb diet helped me lose 4 stone relatively easily.

Maybe worth asking about as it's all very well saying being overweight won't help you conceive but weight loss is hard enough for anyone and made doubly difficult by having PCOS.

Chux xx


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

hi Chux

Yes, I am diabetic as a result of my PCOS so am on insulin injections and also 2x500mg metformin twice a day.

Thanks very much for your reply and congrats on your second BFP 

love
Tracy
x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks Tracy!

Just another thought - your consultant may well be a bit more willing to help you when you go back as you will be able to prove that you are losing weight therefore helping yourself as much as you can. Keep going as you are and use it as a bargaining tool.

Best of luck to you,

Chux xx


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies - any more views really, really welcome


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi Tracy,

I don't know how much metformin you would be able to take because of the insulin injections, but maybe worth asking if you can up the dose as it took a dose of 4x500mg for me to really notice a difference. Like I say you'd need to ask because of intefering with the diabetes treatment.

Chux xx


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

Hi Chux

Thanks - I'll ask when I next see my diabetic nurse at the pre-conception clinic  

Tracy
xxx


----------



## *Di* (Nov 6, 2004)

HI Tracy,

I wouldnt give up! I nearly did under similar circumstances but glad i came to my senses as im now nearly 8 weeks PREGNANT.
I too have PCOS and endo and for years my gyne dismissed me saying loose 5 stone..never did he mention because of the PCOS it would be very difficult..anyways after many visits and a few cycles of clomid (which didnt work) i resigned myself to the fact i would always be fat and never be a mummy, each appointment made me more depressed so in the end i gave up n thought this is going to be my life..After about 4 years though i thought i really dont want to reach 40 look back and think i wish i had tried, so i asked my GP to refere me back to gyne(i was dreading it) appointment came and it was a different gyne who was FANTASTIC so encouraging, he said IVF was my only option and he would put me on the waiting list..I was so excited!  Anyways 3 cycles later i finally got the result i was waiting for and am going for 1st scan on wednesday...By the way my weight was never mentioned by him or the hospital during treatment and afraid to say its still the same..

Dont give up

Di x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I just wanted to say  on your  Di - your story sounds similar to mine. I also got more and more depressed with each appointment so stopped going which is why it took so long for us just to get to doing ovulation induction.

If I thought about it I could get quite annoyed that we wasted so many years so definately stick at it Tracy. If you keep hitting a brick wall then try somewhere else.

Chux xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

congrats di on your  

encouraging to hear that there are helpful dr's ! and some look past our weight! 

xx


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

Hi Di 

Congrats on your      

Thank you so much for replying  it really does help to hear stories like this 

would you mind me asking what your weight was when you did your ivf cycles ??  feel free to pm me - if you do mind - thats ok  just interested if you are same weight as me - I'm 17 and half stone at the moment  

Am trying to stay really positive and all your replies and  's help ! lol !  

Thanks again
Tracy
xx


----------



## Tracylou (May 6, 2005)

Hi girls

any more stories please? only 5 days to go and need as much amo as I can get to argue my point 

Thanks
Tracy


----------



## ladyroxton (Sep 26, 2003)

Tracey,

If it's any help, weight-wise I was just over 16 stone when I started treatment and over just 18 stone by my third attempt within a year which ended up working!

Unfortunately, the treatment does tend to 'help' you gain weight a little quicker and I never managed to get myself back down enough before the next cycle of treatment.  Like I said in an earlier post though, my second clinic never ever mentioned my weight.

Good luck!

Luv,
Katrina.


----------

